# Mesobuthus Martensii care sheet



## scorps (Jun 7, 2011)

I found this care sheet online thought it was good, enjoy
(I do not take credit for this info)


Genus: Mesobuthus

Species: Martensii


Common Name(s): Chinese armored scorpion, Chinese common scorpion, Chinese armored tail scorpion

LOCATION:China

Substrate: 3-4 Inches of dry substrate. I recommend a peat/sand mix

LD value: 0.75 mg/kgVenom Level: 3

Type of Scorpion; Oppertunistic burower. Does not dig tunnels but will make it's own hides. Usually under rocks. Opputunistic climber.(*)
*I added a hollowed out fake branch and they prefered to use that as a hide than burrow. 

Adult size: 3.0-3.3 inches.

Growth: Medium 

Temp: 80-95F(about 39C) But can handle low temps.

Humidity:50-60(just dry substrate)

Temperament: Can vary from docile to mederatly aggressive. Medium speed.

Decorations: They like any kind of rock it can dig under to make burrow. Usally a flat rock works best to allow for mating. Braches for climbing. 

Comunal: Yes 

Water: In my experiance these scorpions love water and a small higher humidity spot. I recomend a small water dish with a stone so that they don't drown and let it drip out a bit onto the substrate. 

Housing: Floor space is important If housing one a Kritter keeper can be used i recomend a min of a 5 gallon for 2-3 Mm's and a ten for 5-8. They also like to burrow so a minimum of 3 inches of substrate is required. For hides just throw in rocks large enough to cover the scorpion they will make they're own burrow.They also prefer to use a hide rather than make one so try round logs (Petshop kind).


----------

